
As Asia panics, one country wins praise for approach to virus - ValentineC
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-10/as-asia-panics-one-country-wins-praise-for-approach-to-virus
======
montyhallpy
Singapore is a role model country and to follow for every other nation.

